# Help- my frosting isn't sticky enough to hold up the gingerbread walls!



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

Okay this will probably be moved, but it's not really nutritious and I don't know how much traffic crafts gets. I have this trader joe ginger bread house, thinking "oh this will be so easy!"

Well, I followed the instructions of 9oz. of powdered sugar (this is "icing sugar" right?) and 1 whipped egg white and a few drops of lemon juice and it is just not holding up the walls! Not even after adding more powdered sugar. It is really thick but not sticking.

Any frosting ideas that will be stiff and really hold up these A-framed houses? Hansel needs a home.







:


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Glue?

Sorry... I am SO not crafty. I'd be whipping out the Gorilla Glue.









Good luck - I saw those the other day and thought they looked cute too.


----------



## Oka-san (Jan 3, 2006)

Have you tried waiting until it dries? We had to hold things steady for a minute or two until the frosting started to dry, and then it got really hard and held well.


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

If your not going to eat it I would suggest glue or even using toothpicks to hold the pieces together (like a biscuit joint).

If you are planning on eating it maybe a heavier, thicker frosting would be better. More like the consistency of a canned frosting.


----------



## Maple Leaf Mama (Jul 2, 2004)

Get some string and wrap it around the walls to hold it together until it bonds.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

I think if you hold the walls in place until the frosting dries you should be okay - we tend to use plastic bag or was paper covered cans or boxes to do the propping!

Good luck - I LOVE making gingerbread houses!


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

That kind of frosting requires you to hold the house together for a LONGGG time.
I don't have the recipe, it's at my mom's house, but there is a white frosting you can make that has eggs, sugar, cream of tartar, corn syrup, and probably some other stuff. You boil it while beating it and it fluffs up like meringue. It is very thick, heavy, but fluffy, and tacky enough to hold a gingerbread wall erect.

I'll have to see if I can find the recipe online.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

OK I didnt' realize I had to sit there and hold it. I will try and search for another recipe. My mom suggested powdered sugar, melted buter and milk.
I'm tempted to try premade frosting from the store, which I know is really thick, but I don't actually know if it's strong enough to hold it up.

Sigh. Will try again tomorrow and hold them up with some sort of powdered sugar butter gobbely ****.


----------



## CelticFish (Aug 4, 2004)

No, no, no...do NOT use canned icing from the store!!!! It's made to stay soft on top, and you need something that will act like glue. What you need is called Royal Icing - that's the crunchy hard icing they use on sugar cookies sometimes. It's pretty easy to make. My one tip, not included in this recipe, is to cover the top of the bowl with a damp paper towel when you're not using the icing. That will help keep it from crusting over. And you do need to hold the pieces together until they set.

And I'm really, really glad you posted this - I wanted the Trader Joe's kit (and it's $3 cheaper than the Wilton one!) but I went with the Wilton one that's pre-assembled and comes with "just add water" royal icing mix. I suspect now that it was totally worth the extra $3!!!

1 pound powdered sugar
5 tablespoons meringue powder or 1/4 cup pasteurized egg whites
2 tablespoons water
food coloring (optional)

Combine powdered sugar and meringue powder or egg whites in a mixing bowl and beat on low speed. Add water drop by drop. The amount depends on whether you used the powder or the egg whites, and on the temperature and humidity in your kitchen. Add the water slowly and do not let the mixture get runny - you will probably not use all of it. Beat until the mixture holds a trail on the surface for five seconds when you raise the mixer from the bowl. If you like, you can tint the icing with a few drops of food coloring. Makes 6 cups.


----------



## ayme371 (Jan 5, 2005)

The cream of tartar is key or meringue powder for keeping the stuff tacky and will really harden. You still might have to hold for a few mins until it starts to set up. Also be sure to place a damp tea towel over your bowl of frosting if you are not going to use it all at one time. It really starts to harden quickly. Happy building.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

You need to eat the un-sticky batch and make another batch.


----------



## hakeber (Aug 3, 2005)

Hazelnut, this is probably too late, but what you need to make life easy next time is support beams!

Cream of tartar will make your frosting stiffer, but it also tastes tangy which I don't like.

If you make the frosting with eggwhites, powdered sugar and a bit of water (or lemon juice)... it should be fine. I like to add almond or orange flavouring instead of lemon juice.

But unless you have the patience of a saint and have no children or SO bugging you, you will need to use something to hold up the walls, and Cany canes are perfect for this!

Break off the hooks of four candy canes.
Then place a healthy sized glob of super thick frosting where you want the four corners of your house to meet (more canes and globs if you are building a super fancy house).
Next position the sticks in the globs so that they stand upright.
Then prepare your walls for assembly by lining the bottom edge with frosting and the two side edges that will meet. Make sure that where the walls meet they have frosting along the part where the walls themselves will join AND where they will meet with the candy-cane. Hold for half a minute and then spackle in the holes with extra frosting.

This should hold the walls more securely. If you are STILL having trouble. Try "gluing" some extra candy canes along the bottom of the walls for extra support.

I am so excited to make a gingerbread house, I make one every year from scratch with this really yummy gingersnap like recipe for the cookie with crushed lollypops where the windows go.

SO yummy and so fun!


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hakeber* 
Hazelnut, this is probably too late, but what you need to make life easy next time is support beams!

Cream of tartar will make your frosting stiffer, but it also tastes tangy which I don't like.

If you make the frosting with eggwhites, powdered sugar and a bit of water (or lemon juice)... it should be fine. I like to add almond or orange flavouring instead of lemon juice.

But unless you have the patience of a saint and have no children or SO bugging you, you will need to use something to hold up the walls, and Cany canes are perfect for this!

Break off the hooks of four candy canes.
Then place a healthy sized glob of super thick frosting where you want the four corners of your house to meet (more canes and globs if you are building a super fancy house).
Next position the sticks in the globs so that they stand upright.
Then prepare your walls for assembly by lining the bottom edge with frosting and the two side edges that will meet. Make sure that where the walls meet they have frosting along the part where the walls themselves will join AND where they will meet with the candy-cane. Hold for half a minute and then spackle in the holes with extra frosting.

This should hold the walls more securely. If you are STILL having trouble. Try "gluing" some extra candy canes along the bottom of the walls for extra support.

I am so excited to make a gingerbread house, I make one every year from scratch with this really yummy gingersnap like recipe for the cookie with crushed lollypops where the windows go.

SO yummy and so fun!


Would you mind posting your recipes for the gingerbread and the frosting? Thanks!


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

I'd love to see it too, presuming you can find this thread again.
Thank goodness it's out of TAO and in the "appropriate forum." Hate to waste moderators time, get more "moderator alerts" and loose TAO privileges for posting my gingerbread house question in Talk Among Ourselves.


----------

